# Back on the site after many years



## PV Sailor (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi,

I used to be on this site and life kind of got in the way. Now that my kids are in college, I'm able to focus a bit more on this. We have been sailing a catamaran in Long Island Sound (out of Connecticut) and will be moving the boat down to our second home in Florida this fall as I split time between CT and FL. We will be keeping it in St. Augustine. While I have done some ocean sailing and a lot of coastal cruising, I am really looking forward to this trip but also realize it is a lot to take on.

Weather permitting, my plan is to take the ocean route from NY harbor straight to St. Augustine. Obviously, and especially that time of year, the weather permitting comment rules! If anyone has any suggestions on things I should consider, I am all ears!

I have been sailing for over 40 years (mostly in LIS), have a coast guard captains license and have done a lot of cruising and a modest amount of racing (on monohulls).

I look forward to be reconnected with the sailnet community!

Best,

PV Sailor


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you should keep in mind that you will be sailing (motoring?) directly into the Gulfstream for most of that voyage which could add considerable time to the trip. There is, at times, a counter-current that runs near shore for much of the trip, though how comfortable you will be hugging the coast, especially at night, is something you'll have to work out. Brush up on the ColRegs and night lights if you are running at night because you could run into a lot of traffic, from fishing boats to cruise ships and everything in between, on that run.
If possible (depends on mast height) I would go into the ICW and *not* round Cape Hatteras, no matter the weather forecast.


----------



## PV Sailor (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks. I will definitely consider those things. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

At the very least welcome back.
Always good traveling in numbers and the inside route is generally favored.


----------



## PV Sailor (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks, I guess I need to think through whether I want to go the ocean route a bit more. Thanks again.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

There are lots of resources for getting data on the Gulf Stream. I like windy.com for visualizing the gulf stream https://www.windy.com/-Show---add-more-layers/overlays?currents,33.409,-69.938,6,m:ezyaeeO

Also consider that in the fall, the prevailing winds are switching to the north, making the gulf stream potentially dangerous. I use pilot charts to get an idea of the wind conditions to expect: https://www.offshoreblue.com/navigation/pilot-charts.php

You can definitely play the counter currents that set up between the Gulf Stream and the beach for most of your trip (NJ coast, SC & GA coast, etc). But the stream comes awfully close to the beach around Hatteras. To me, southbound around Hatteras seems like a big risk. I've been around Hatteras a number of times northbound (keeping well east of the shoals and riding the gulf stream) but never southbound. I'd think long and hard before going around Hatteras southbound, west of the stream.

of course southbound, east of the stream, is an option for you if you are up for an adventure. You'd cross the stream twice but again your timing makes that route challenging as well, especially later in fall as the storms and nor' easters begin setting up. I'd think that this route would be a better option in summer/late summer than fall.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

St Augustine is pretty easy as the Gulf Stream stays off the coast as the coast moves west from Hatteras.

You have the choice of going around Hatteras or clipping it by going the icw from Norfolk to Beaufort NC. Then if the weather six you can go down the icw at 50 nms per long day... Or outside at 120 nms per day. 

I'm the icw takes a long time. 

Nice to stop off in Charleston and Savannah but both of these are a bit off the coast. Savannah is 18 miles up a river.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Would do
LIS, hellgate, East River, highlands
Cape May Norfolk or Hampton 
Norfolk oriental
Oriental ft pierce
Home port

Agree the ditch is tedious in the extreme. Very slow as you need to stop at night. You’re not draft restricted being on a cat but you make no mention of your air draft. We are 6.5’ deep and 64’ high. ICW is a PIA. I did Norfolk to Oriental in winter. ICW sucks. It was cold and rained every day at least once.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Air draft to high for the 65’ bridges?


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Going outside south of NC should allow you to avoid the ICW meanders and drawbridges and not have the Gulfstream against you. Mark indications as much. IIRC we were 140 miles off Georgia to stay in the Gulfstream (we were coming north at the time.)


----------



## PV Sailor (Jan 19, 2020)

My air draft is low enough to get under the fixed bridges. I really do appreciate all the great advice.


----------

